# Coca Cola Christmas? bottles (Pat'd Dec 25, 1923)...



## aka_bams (Apr 14, 2005)

...are they keepers?

 I'm getting ready to move and decided to go through the boxes of things that never got unpacked from the last time I moved (over 7 years ago). Included in these boxes were 8 Coca Cola bottles that I had acquired here and there--most of them were acquired over 15 years ago, and I don't think I ever paid more than 1 or 2 dollars for any of them. This post is in reference to two of the bottles. 

 Both bottles are the hobbleskirt design and embossed with the Coca Cola script. Under the script on one side of the bottle it says:

 TRADE MARK REGISTERED
 BOTTLE PAT'D DEC. 25, 1923

 Under the script on the other side it reads:

 TRADE MARK REGISTERED
 MIN CONTENTS 6-FL.OZS.

 The first bottle has:

 LAS VEGAS NV embossed on the bottem, and what looks like the infinity symbol turned on end (or a poorly embossed 8 or 9), a distinct number 8, and some design/letters/abbreviation encapsulated in a circle embossed on the side of the bottle where the skirt "cinches".

 The second bottle is similar to the first except it says SANTA FE NM and has a distinct number 15 in between the infinity and the circle symbol.

 Any info that you could provide me about these two bottles would be greatly appreciated!  Thanks!  Kim


----------



## digdug (Apr 15, 2005)

Christmas bottles are worth keeping. Unless, they are the reproductions that Coca-Cola made in 1989. If the City/State markings are small letters (about 1/4 of an inch) with a broken circle embossed in between the City & State, it is the reproduction. They are only worth a few dollars.  If they have large lettering for City/State (close to half an inch tall) they are the real thing.  I am not sure about the value exactly, it all depends on the City and how many were made from that City. I would guess at least $15 to $30, possibly more depending on the rarity of the City. (Between 1916 and 1960 over 6.6 Billion Coke bottles were made) So, condition and rarity of City play a big part in value.


----------



## BARQS19 (Apr 15, 2005)

If they are not fake then the Las Vegas is considered scarce and so is the Santa Fe. As for the price I don't know. I've seen some scarce go for $10 and some go for over $200. If you could send a picture of hte bottom it would help.
 Robert
 barqs19


----------

